# INPA *.ipo files question



## autor (May 28, 2011)

I had this msg when selecting DME type while running INPA-(E65)

" Request control unit ME9N62 not found,ME9E65_6 is found, program will stop"

anybody has any solution for it? are there any other way around to do the alignment DME .Thanks


----------



## 808AWD325xi (Aug 11, 2007)

autor said:


> I had this msg when selecting DME type while running INPA-(E65)
> 
> " Request control unit ME9N62 not found,ME8E65_6 is found, program will stop"
> 
> anybody has any solution for it? are there any other way around to do the alignment DME .Thanks


There is no variant ME8E65_6...I presume that you meant ME9E65_6?

The ME9_N62.IPO script should support variant ME9E65_6.


----------



## autor (May 28, 2011)

808AWD325xi said:


> There is no variant ME8E65_6...I presume that you meant ME9E65_6?
> 
> The ME9_N62.IPO script should support variant ME9E65_6.


It should,but it doesnt , what change do have to make?Thanks


----------



## 808AWD325xi (Aug 11, 2007)

autor said:


> It should,but it doesnt , what change do have to make?Thanks


Maybe you don't have the latest INPA scripts:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=698506

ME9_6.IPO from INPA for F-Series should work.


----------



## autor (May 28, 2011)

808AWD325xi,
Thanks for your link, Shawn sent me the link with an instruction , but it still throws the same error.


----------



## 808AWD325xi (Aug 11, 2007)

autor said:


> 808AWD325xi,
> Thanks for your link, Shawn sent me the link with an instruction , but it still throws the same error.


Which script threw the error? Did you try ME9_6.IPO?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

try
https://mega.nz/#!OEkA0BrT!7fxy6-im0HF7Xj2J6FgsOMQp5FFKcp8FeBf7b0WI3bQ


----------



## autor (May 28, 2011)

808AWD325xi said:


> Which script threw the error? Did you try ME9_6.IPO?


Thanks 808AWD325 for your support ,sir.


----------



## autor (May 28, 2011)

ruben_17non said:


> try
> https://mega.nz/#!OEkA0BrT!7fxy6-im0HF7Xj2J6FgsOMQp5FFKcp8FeBf7b0WI3bQ


Thanks Ruben for let me have your modified file. It is working , you save me from running around. Appreciated .


----------



## autor (May 28, 2011)

Update:
when selecting Engine type, it throw a message in German like " Version does not match,Malfunction is possible "
I cant run EWS/CAS adjustment process right. DO you guy have any idea .Thanks


----------



## Dalplex (Sep 9, 2018)

Have same problem and can not start the engine.

Had never matched with the n73L.ipo with E65.eng.

Have you got the solution?


----------



## bigwilliepeter (9 mo ago)

I know thread is old, but this is exactly what is happening to me. My Immobilizer activated after battery was changed. So I want to do CAS DME alignment, however INPA throws same error message "Version does not match,Malfunction is possible " I have 06 325ci E46
New at all of this, any suggestions on what to do from here? 
Btw- I can get INPA to unlock doors from computer, read & clear codes, turn radio up & down from computer (I felt comfortable messing around with these features trying to learn INPA) I keep getting a script error as well.


----------

